# Private messaging?



## MsLou (Sep 16, 2013)

Is private messaging enabled in this forum? If so, I can't figure out how.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to post at least 5 good posts before the PM system is activated - its to stop spammers coming on and sending everyone info they dont want

Jo xxx


----------



## MsLou (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you JoJo.


----------



## MsLou (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe this makes five?


----------

